# Computerwissen



## Tschigl (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Habe eine einfache Frage, kennt jemand Computerwissen.de "run linux" ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Teleton (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Wandelt sich nach einer Probezeit in ein Abo um. Inhaltlich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tschigl (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Ist das auch Rechtens,einfach so umwandeln in ein Abo,ich habe dachte ich ja nur die Test Version erhalten


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Es steht ja wohl mehr als deutlich vor dem Testbeginn
RUN LINUX!Gratis-Test


> Senden Sie mir deshalb die aktuelle Ausgabe des Informationsdienstes RUN LINUX! zum kostenlosen Linux-„LIVE“-Test. Wenn ich den Informationsdienst regelmäßig beziehen möchte, brauche ich nichts weiter zu tun: Ich erhalte den 8-seitigen Newsletter dann automatisch 12- bis 16-mal pro Jahr zu einem Preis von nur 14,95 Euro pro Ausgabe (inklusive Versandkosten). Diesen Bezug kann ich jeweils mit einer Frist von vier Wochen zum Ende eines Bezugsjahres stoppen.
> 
> Sollte mir der Informationsdienst wider Erwarten nicht zusagen, reicht eine kurze schriftliche Kündigung rechtzeitig vor Ablauf der Testphase. Meine Testausgabe, das Kult-Linux Ubuntu, meine Geschenk-CD und mein persönliches Videotraining darf ich in jedem Fall behalten, unabhängig von meinem Test-Urteil.


Mit Aboabzocke hat das m.E.  nichts  zu tun


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Februar 2010)

*Norman Rentrop*

... und seine berüchtigten Loseblattsammlungen. Das waren die Abofallen des vergangenen Jahrtausends. 

14,80 Euro für einen 8-seitigen Nersletter sind schon sehr grenzwertig - finde ich. Die jährlichen Kosten werden geschickt verschleiert und Aussagen wie "Melden Sie sich jetzt zum kostenlosen Linux-„LIVE“-Test an." kennen wir von den Abofallen-Betreibern.

Nebelwolf


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Es wird aber nicht in irgendwelchen AGB oder über  Landingpages verschleiert. 

Insofern besteht  schon ein deutlicher Abstand zu den Abofallen.
 Über den Preis kann man natürlich diskutieren.  Das war  aber nicht die Frage.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

WOT warnt vor der Seite *"WOT-Warnung: Diese Seite hat einen schlechten Ruf."* AGB habe ich auf der Seite keine gefunden. Der Preis des Jahresabos wird nie erwähnt, nur der Preis der Einzelausgabe findet sich im ein einziges Mal im Fließtext nach weit über 100 Zeilen Buchstabenwüste, eine Preisangabe sollte aber ohne scrollen sichtbar sein. Dafür finde ich schon in der Titelleiste das Wort "Gratis-Test" und auch im restlichen Text wird mit Worten wie "kostenlos" oder "gratis" verschwenderisch umgegangen. 

Ich befürchte, daß es für den Verlag für die Deutsche Wirtschaft AG schwer wird einen Vertragsabschluß zu begründen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Das kann gut sein. Den Laden gibt es aber schon länger. Insofern  müßte eigentlich schon mal Beschwerden aufgetaucht sein. WOT ist ein *Hin*weis aber kein *Be*weis. Ist eine Grauzone. Sollte es konkrete Infos für 
fragwürdiges Geschäftsgebaren geben, wandert der Thread  in das dafür zuständige Forum.

Google  liefert bisher keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür.

PS: Ein Massenmarkt ist es eh nicht....


----------



## muzikfan (6 April 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

[noparse]Hey Leute, also ich bin darauf reingefallen.
Ich habe damals einen Newsletter bekommen, wo groß und breit drin stand, die 7 haeufigsten Windowsprobleme loesen mit irgendeinem tool. ich hab darauf geklickt und bin zu dem gratis download gekommen, wo ich meine persoenlichen daten eingeben musste. ich hab keine ahnung warum ich das gemacht habe. dann habe ich alle 2 wochen oder so, son a4 wisch bekommen wo ne cd drauf ist und n paar blaetter mit text. der inhalt war mega langweilig und nix neues. ja und jetzt hab ich eine quartalsrechnung von 55.89 im briefkasten liegen...

ich da gleich angerufen und die mich darauf hingewiesen, dass es ja auf der seite stand und ich haette das wissen muessen.
ich hab aber nie ueber diese seite bestellt. ich wurde irgendwie ueber diese email auf irgendeine seite geleitet.
sie meinte aber in ihrem system steunde, das ich am 19.01 auf ihrer seite war und dann auch eine rechnung per email bekommen habe.
ich habe aber nie eine rechnung nach hause bekommen.
bis heute...
was soll ich tun.
ganz klare abzocke und ich weiger mich das zu bezahlen. ich hab das nie so geordert. 
ComputerWissen.de 
witzig ist auch, das sie mich telefonisch dann auf die seite geleitet hat und zu dem formular und da stuende es ja dann gleich. wie gesagt, ich hab die seite aber noch nie vorher besucht...brauche hilfe! [/noparse]


----------



## Teleton (6 April 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt und laß die Widerrufsbelehrung prüfen.


----------



## Rennzi (7 April 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Ich vermute mal, dass es genau so läuft wie bei Rechnungswesen Aktuell der BWR-media/VNR

Ist bei Rechti als nicht ganz sauberer Verein bekannt. Bei 26 Postings gab es 2000 Klicks. 

Siehe Abofallen im Internet.


----------



## Tschigl (7 April 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Massenmarkt ist es nicht ja,aber Bezahlt habe ich leider obwolich Früh genug nein Sagte


----------



## Avor (9 April 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Auch ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren die Newsletter mit dem Angebot  zum  kostenlosen Test bekommen. Als Computerlaie konnte ich viele Tipps gut gebrauchen. Aber nach dem Test kamen die  Lieferungen zum Preis von ca. 15 €  immer häufiger , schneller als ich  die fliegenden Blätter einordnen und bezahlen konnte. Es wurde schwer, die für das eigene Betriebssystem  benötigten Hilfen aus diesem gebündelten Schwust von "Computerwissen" heraus zu finden. Deshalb meldete ich mich mit einem kurzen Schreiben beim "Verlag für die deutsche Wirtschaft" ab, und das war es.  Die Lieferungen wurden sofort eingestellt, ohne irgendwelche Fristen  einhalten zu müssen. 

Von einer Abzocke kann hier ganz bestimmt nicht die Rede sein. Man kennt den Preis und wer  den bezahlen und an der Steuer absetzen kann, bekommt sicher auch einen Gegenwert dafür. Für normale Computernutzer gibt es heute bestimmt preiswertere Fachliteratur.


----------



## Teleton (9 April 2010)

*AW: Computerwissen*

Heute geht das mit der "jederzeitigen" Kündigung nicht mehr. 





> Ich erhalte den 8-seitigen Newsletter dann automatisch 12- bis 16-mal pro Jahr zu einem Preis von nur 14,95 Euro pro Ausgabe (inklusive Versandkosten). Diesen Bezug kann ich jeweils mit einer Frist von vier Wochen zum Ende eines Bezugsjahres stoppen.


 Möglicherweise war bei Dir ja auch grade Ende des Bezugsjahres, so dass Deine Kündigung grade noch passend einging?


Die Geschichten sind jedenfalls nicht ohne weiteres mit den Abofallen der Nutzbranche vergleichbar, daher mein Vorschlag: Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt aufsuchen und dort insbesondere mal die Widerrufsbelehrung prüfen lassen.


----------



## Computerwissen (26 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

leider lesen wir erst jetzt an dieser Stellen von Ihren Schilderungen bzw. den damit verbundenen Komplikationen.
Wir sind gerne bereit, eine kulante Lösung zu finden, die im Sinne unserer Abonnentinnen und Abonnenten ist.

Wenn Sie sich für eines unserer redaktionellen Produkte interessieren und ein Ansichtsexemplar über ein kostenloses Probeabo bestellt haben, erhalten Sie automatisch weitere kostenpflichtige Lieferungen, wenn Sie sich nicht melden. Darauf weisen wir an unterschiedlichen Stellen hin.

Unabhängig davon sind wir natürlich an zufriedenen Lesern und Abonnenten interessiert. Falls Sie Ihr Abonnement also irrtümlicherweise abgeschlossen haben, prüfen wir gerne inwiefern wir Ihnen entgegenkommen können. Bitte senden Sie diesbezüglich eine E-Mail an [email protected]. Teilen Sie uns darin Ihren vollständigen Namen und Ihre Kundennummer mit, damit wir Ihre Anfrage dem jeweiligen Abonnement zuordnen können. Bitte sehen Sie dabei aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen unbedingt davon ab, sensible Daten wie Ihren vollständigen Namen, Ihre Adresse, Bankdaten oder Kundennummern öffentlich hier in diesem Forum zu posten.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen bei Ihrem Anliegen helfen zu können und würden uns im Nachgang über ein kurzes Feedback an dieser Stelle freuen.

Beste Grüße

Ihr Computerwissen-Social Media Team


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2018)

Kaum wartet man 8 Jahre schon wird reagiert 
Sowas nenne ich doch flotten Service!


----------



## Computerwissen (27 Februar 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Kaum wartet man 8 Jahre schon wird reagiert
> Sowas nenne ich doch flotten Service!



Hallo Hippo,

es ist natürlich richtig, dass wir an dieser Stelle – beispielsweise auf die Schilderungen von muzikfan – zu spät reagieren. Allerdings möchten wir zukünftigen Lesern oder anderen Forenmitgliedern die Möglichkeit geben, sich mit uns in Kontakt zu setzen und gemeinsam mit uns an einer für sie zufriedenstellenden Lösung zu arbeiten, sollte es zu Problemen oder Negativ-Erfahrungen mit uns bzw. unseren Publikationen gekommen sein.

Viele Grüße, Ihr Computerwissen-Social Media Team


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2018)

Computerwissen schrieb:


> Wenn Sie sich für eines unserer redaktionellen Produkte interessieren und ein Ansichtsexemplar über ein kostenloses Probeabo bestellt haben, erhalten Sie automatisch weitere kostenpflichtige Lieferungen, wenn Sie sich nicht melden. Darauf weisen wir an unterschiedlichen Stellen hin.



Ob das so korrekt nach der Buttonlösung ist, da kann man geteilter Meinung sein:





Kündigen zu müssen gerät da schnell aus dem Empfängerhorizont.


----------



## hhm-7 (18 April 2019)

an Computerwissen - habe Ihnen mehrfach geschrieben, habe NICHTS bestellt und auch weder Stick noch CD angefordert. Bitte Rechnung 10-4006507 stornieren und mir bestätigen. Werde ansonsten Rechtshilfe in Anspruch nehmen und die social media informiert halten.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2019)

@hhm-7 wir können deine Rechnung nicht stornieren, du solltest dich an den Anbieter wenden. Außerdem, schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass eine fremde Person die Bestellung mit deinen Daten ausgelöst haben könnte?


----------



## hhm-7 (18 April 2019)

@Reducal : ja, die haben mich schon mehrfach angeschrieben, aber als Rentner brauche ich das angepriesene Superwissen wohl nicht; wenn ich mir die verschiedenen Foren so ansehe, scheint die Masche wohl immer dieselbe und ich glaube kaum, daß jemand da in meinem Namen bestellt haben könnte. Hatte mich in meinem Beitrag an Computerwissen gewendet, weil aus vorhergehenden Beiträgen ersichtlich ist, daß diese hier offenbar mitlesen. Werde natürlich auch per Einschreiben an den Rechnungsersteller (die Rechnung ist übrigens deutlich höher als er Newsletterpreis von ca 14,90 €, da darf man wohl von Abzocke reden) und den namentlich bekannten "Geschäftsführer" schreiben. So gesehen denke ich hier bei Computerbetrug.de richtig zu liegen.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2019)

Schön, dass du hergefunden hast!

Leider dürfen wir keine Rechtsberatung leisten, obwohl es mich in den Fingern juckt. Ob das von dem Anbieter eine Masche ist, kann nur vermutet werden. Ich würde in so einer Situation nur einen *einmaligen* Widerspruch (wie du per Einschreiben) gegen die Rechnung hin schicken und dann deren Reaktion abwarten. Alle weiteren Bettelbriefe könnte man einfach *unkommentiert* abheften. Man müsste erst wieder tätig werden, wenn (falls überhaupt) ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid im gelben Umschlag im Briefkasten liegt. Selbst Forderungen von einem Inkassounternehmen würde ich indes dann einfach mal ignorieren.


----------



## hhm-7 (20 April 2019)

Ich möchte schon der Fairness wegen informieren, daß der Rechnungsaussteller evtll. Bestellungen )Hat man so gemeint, ich nicht) und auch anstehende Rechnung storniert hat, das finde ich toll. Vielleicht haben auch andere schon Zoff gemacht, vielleicht habe ich aber einfach überreagiert ? Man liest ja heute so viel in Sachen Computerbetrug und Abofallen, hier hat man mich jedenfalls schnell und umfänglich verschont. Jedenfalls schreibt man mir, für mich sei alles erledigt, mein Kompliment


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2019)

Wir erleben es hier immer wieder dass diverse Anbieter auf gut deutsch gesagt den Schwanz einziehen wenn sie mitkriegen dass sich das Opfer wehrt und man Gefahr läuft seine Ansprüche vor Gericht beweisen zu müssen ...


----------

